# goooood morning!(pics)



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

we are out at the WPA near minto ND, and we had a few boys set up about 150 yards away and they had 2 mojos and 2 dozen floating what ever kinda ducks and we had 5 lards and 1 baby mojo and had the 1st and only goose come in and i dusted his @$$ and he hit the water like a f'in ton of bricks then he swam away and i thought i killed him right away but i guess not......then after that shot everything on that WPA got up and it sounded like a landing jet then we got a few more teal and a gadwall we headed out and we road hunting and got 2 woodies and the 1 hen lard and the greenwing.

good hunting 
Cole


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> after that shot everything on that WPA got up and it sounded like a landing jet then we got a few more teal and a gadwall we headed out and we road hunting and got 2 woodies and the 1 hen lard and the greenwing.


Real sporting pal.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think he meant after he shot the goose....that shot scared everything off the water.


----------



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

ty chris


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

or was he talking about the road hunting part?


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

What is wrong with road hunting and jumping a few small pot holes during the middle of the day?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Nothing, that's the only way I used to hunt when I was that kid's age. It's a lot of fun but quite a bit of work and got a lot tougher once the amount of posting increased in the last 7-8 years.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> was he talking about the road hunting part?


Bingo, anyone can shoot birds from the road. Drakeslayer: It sounds like you are just a young fellow getting into this sport. When you start consitantly decoying birds you will have a lot more fun properly identifying the drakes and blasting them at 5 yards. I have jumped ducks when I was a "newbie" but a good friend told me the same thing I am telling you, and he was right. I am not into this sport just to say "I shot more then you" The shooting aspect of our hunts is just a small part of it. Scouting, setting up the spread and good times with good friends are what it's all about........ For me anyways. :lol:


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah i agree with headshot Its not about who kills the most birds its about the whole experience. When you get a year or two of waterfowl hunting under your belt you will understand and wont need to jump shoot waterfowl. :beer:


----------



## Olson21a (Feb 1, 2005)

:lost:


----------



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

i mean, what else are u supposed to do during the middle of the day when ur are 4 or 5 short of ur limit and gadwalls and teal sitting on the edge of the road......what the hell are u gonna do....LOOK AT THEM?!


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

ok so the guy goes out, shoots ducks, works for them, makes memories, and someone has to degrade him as usual cause he hunted them legally, but not text book way...

someone get back on that?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Don't worry about it...nothing wrong with jumping some ducks. Just because some people like decoying doesn't mean you have to do it that way. I see your last name is Sobolik...related to Lee? I deer hunt on land next to where he deer hunts some near Warsaw along the Red River.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have no problem with you jump shooting the ducks. That is your legal decision.

What the others are saying is the hunting part will become more satisfying than the shooting part. Meaning, as you get older you value the scouting, decoy placement, calling.... more than getting a limit.

Again, to each their own.


----------



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

ohhhhhh ya i know u for sure.....and dont u be sitting on salvins crossing this year either...jk....but yep my dad is lee and i see u work at scheels and u should get me a discount there someday...haha


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Nope that's my buddy you're thinking of but yeah I have talked to your dad several times...I usually stay as far away from Salvin's as I can, he scares me. If I had a million dollars I'd probably try to buy that land from him although he still probably wouldn't sell it. I shot a couple nice wood ducks on the marais up there last year - do you ever go on there? Also that horseshoe lake thing last year was stuffed with geese and ducks - what's the story on that?


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

I usually start of the season by jumping ponds for ducks. Just to get a bunch at the beggining when its been almost a year since my last hunt. After that, its fun to set up and call them in.


----------



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

im not sure.....me and my buddys went out there just to look what was in that lake but we didnt c much there at the times sept for a few pelicans.....my dad was tell me a story about some guys that would go out there and would make moonshine right in that farm by there and would put the corn mush out in troughs and u know exactly what the ducks and geese would do....right.....so when the ducks and geese were "hammered"/"****faced" they would go out there...ring their necks and not to say that they were pretty hammered by then too...LOL


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We've all jumped and sneaked ponds, some guys I know prefer to do it over decoying.

To each their own


----------



## sameyer (Aug 22, 2007)

Wish we had the option of driving to potholes and jump shooting where I am at in Alaska, you can bet I would do it. Having hunted for 25 days straight, walking 1.5 miles across wetland swamp to the blind and thus far shooting five ducks (and only one out of the blind, the others came from jump shooting the various guts and potholes out there), I would love to be able to drive and spot and stalk some ducks.

It may not be traditional to some but for others like myself, tradition was going to your local potholes and jump shooting. We did it with friends, always saw lots of other game and different country while doing it and while it is hard to beat a mallard setting his wings coming into your set, it is still hunting and in my experience, a lot more work and perhaps more rewarding for it. The best parts of this type of hunting are still the same, being out, seeing nature working around you, being with friends...........

Reading the posts from duck season there thus far it seems to be a mix of some great hunting, some not so great but I can tell you, the worst reports I am seeing on this site beat anything going up here in my area this year and I can't wait to spend a week in North Dakota with my dad the end of Oct. I am pretty sure on any given day there I will at least see a duck!


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

Shoot your duck's and have fun drakeslayer. However you want to do it as long as it is legal and you have permission. I haven't seen a figure in years saying that hunter numbers are doing anything but declining, so to see a young guy like yourself getting into hunting and having some success doing it, makes me happy to hear your stories. Post up some more pictures after your next hunt so we can all follow along with you.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

sameyer said:


> Wish we had the option of driving to potholes and jump shooting where I am at in Alaska, you can bet I would do it. Having hunted for 25 days straight, walking 1.5 miles across wetland swamp to the blind and thus far shooting five ducks (and only one out of the blind, the others came from jump shooting the various guts and potholes out there), I would love to be able to drive and spot and stalk some ducks.
> 
> It may not be traditional to some but for others like myself, tradition was going to your local potholes and jump shooting. We did it with friends, always saw lots of other game and different country while doing it and while it is hard to beat a mallard setting his wings coming into your set, it is still hunting and in my experience, a lot more work and perhaps more rewarding for it. The best parts of this type of hunting are still the same, being out, seeing nature working around you, being with friends...........
> 
> Reading the posts from duck season there thus far it seems to be a mix of some great hunting, some not so great but I can tell you, the worst reports I am seeing on this site beat anything going up here in my area this year and I can't wait to spend a week in North Dakota with my dad the end of Oct. I am pretty sure on any given day there I will at least see a duck!


Except for in nodak you jump out of the truck and shoot them from beside the road :lol:


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

i understand hope i didnt tick to many of you guys off,


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> i understand hope i didnt tick to many of you guys off,


Don't worry about it, it's just the internet. Here in Sask shooting anything from the road is illegal, I own a 45k$ truck that I am not willing to part with for any game animal. Jumping ducks is no big deal to me but at least belly crawl or stalk them. :eyeroll:


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with most these other guys, as long as your doing it the legal way, no one should give a hoot how you shoot a few teal and gadwall here and there.. Not like your ruining the hunting for other people bustin a few small potholes next to roads...

Have fun and keep after em'


----------

